# Massive snake



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 20, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: msn*

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/755033/mammoth-snake-images-spook-locals :lol:
See above link for pics

*Published photos purporting to show a gigantic snake swimming down a river in Borneo have spooked superstitious locals who fear angry gods have sent a serpent to punish them. *
Australian experts say it’s likely the images are fake, however. 
The photos, which appeared in Borneo newspapers this week, were said to have been taken on January 31 by emergency workers flying by helicopter over the Baleh River as they monitored floods. 
The images were picked up by major metropolitan dailies including the Kuala Lumpur-based _Straits Times_ and Britain’s _Daily Mail_, and readers were invited to decide for themselves if the massive reptile was real. 
But the attention has exposed both of the images to be at least two years old, with one online reader pointing to a YouTube video posted on July 28, 2007. 
Image manipulation experts told ninemsn the pictures could easily be fake because of their bad quality, which in no way reflects reality.
"These images are so pixilated and soft focus they would be incredible easy to forge," Australia College's David Ewing said. 
"Look at the aerial shot. It looks like a 'Snakes and Ladders' type of snake. It has lots of simple curves in it. It's a really basic image." 
Brisbane-based Photoshop expert Damien Symonds said the blur around the snake would be a simple but clumsy way to hide evidence of tampering. 
"Only a moderate level of skill would be required — you'd just need a photo of the river and a photo of a snake in water," he said. 
But it seems no amount of doubt will sway some people. Locals who claim to have seen the snake believe it bears the hallmarks of a mythological serpent named Nabau, according to online blogs. 
Nabau is said to be an ancient snake measuring almost 14m that could transform itself into the shape of other creatures. 
It has supposedly been sighted in the Baleh River — the site of the helicopter shot — as well as two other regions of Sarawak in Borneo. 
"The appearance of Nabau in the rivers of Sarawak can only mean one thing — the gods are angry with the country's leaders that Nabau has come to come out and save them!" one reader posted beneath a blog. 
Another said: "It took two years for them to be appeared [sic] in Sarawak newspaper. What a very old newspaper we have." 
"But, I do believe in big snake or Nabau even though I have not seen one."


----------



## southwazza (Feb 20, 2009)

spewing its fake but i'd definatly like to think there are some crazy critters out there we dont know about yet


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 20, 2009)

I choose to believe  :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 20, 2009)

The truth is out there............. lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 20, 2009)

*cough*crap*cough*


A snake that size have been spotted many times over. The jungles may be big and thick but not big enough to hide something like that. What would it eat to survive?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 20, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> *cough*crap*cough*
> 
> 
> A snake that size have been spotted many times over. The jungles may be big and thick but not big enough to hide something like that. What would it eat to survive?


 Villages :lol:


----------



## andyscott (Feb 20, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I choose to believe  :lol:


 

If 2 of us belive, its just that little bit closer to fact, not fiction.
I will belive with you moose


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like the same guy that took photos of the Lochness Monster!! Blurry and really fake looking. 

But I do believe that there are things out there that are unexplained...just why do all the lousy photographers take the pics!!! LOL


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 20, 2009)

u gotta ave a laugh bout the part where they think gods have sent serpents to punish em.... sounds like some B grade hollywood flick ha


----------



## cockney red (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats Gold. Must be the same helicopter pilot, who took the pick in Central Africa.:lol:


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 21, 2009)

The top pic and the middle pic just don't match each other for sizes... The "snake" in pic A is far too big compared to the "snake" in pic B....
I don't know why I took the time to explain that when I should've just posted "FAKE"


----------



## amazonian (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember years ago (sure many of you will also) a dude that was catching these so called flying rabbits.
He was on the news every day & night for about a week before his hoax was finally caught out.

He had been killing owls and sticking their feathers onto wild rabbits.


----------



## Noongato (Feb 21, 2009)

Cmon, how many people on aps alone are pro's at photoshop, please make something really convincing and give the media something to talk about...........


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice try lololol


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 21, 2009)

It's actually true.A mates second cousins mate just got back from a trip to Borneo and he seen it with his own eyes.


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 21, 2009)

lol this should be entertaining


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 21, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> * What would it eat to survive?


 
Theses perhaps??? :lol:

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/754659/giant-rat-captured-in-china


----------



## horto28 (Feb 21, 2009)

my cousins brother had a spotted mac that big HONEST:lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 21, 2009)

Faker then Michael Jacksons face I reckon!!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 21, 2009)

i would take him home and call him fluffy, what a little cutie


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 21, 2009)

have a close look at picture a it sorta looks like a boat with white wash


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 21, 2009)

hell no thats bull poo


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 22, 2009)

lol
i honestly cant say if i think its true or not but sunrise think its fake
what kind of snake would it be if it was real?


----------



## shane14 (Feb 22, 2009)

I reckon a poor person who waned money-fake a large snake


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2009)

then again....... no one REALLY knows how big things can get if no one ever sees them, there are still alot of un touched land in the world.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2009)

point and case. 






(i know it's sadly dead, it's just for referance)


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2009)

pythoness said:


> point and case.
> 
> 
> > mmm, Ok then... a pic of a Alligator means theres a 400meter retic in Borneo...


----------



## mark83 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks fake as


----------



## pythoness (Mar 2, 2009)

Not at all, but you just never know whats in those most remote places. Every ancient culture has legands of giant serpents, large enough to carve the rivers themselves, even right here in our dream time legands.

And what about that fossil they found recently of the paeleolithic snake that was of incredible size??

Sure, the photo looks fake, but i like to keep an open mind. Anything is possibe.



P.






JasonL said:


> pythoness said:
> 
> 
> > point and case.
> ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 2, 2009)

pythoness said:


> point and case.
> (i know it's sadly dead, it's just for referance)



hmmmmmm het for dead?


----------

